

Mike Arrington Introduces Us To the "First F*ucking Amendement" - startupguy12
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/09/15/mike-arrington-introduces-us-to-the-first-fcking-amendment/

======
CurtHagenlocher
It's a first-world problem, sure, but I'm seriously suffering from "Arrington
F*ucking fatigue".

~~~
gjm11
Then you should probably stop f*cking Arrington.

------
cienrak
The winner from this group receives the Disrupt Cup and $50,000, taking over
possession from Disrupt New York winner Getaround. Without further ado, the
runners-up is Prism Skylabs. And the winner is…Shaker! Disclosure: TechCrunch
founder Michael Arrington is an investor in Prism Skylabs and is a pending
investor in Shaker.

~~~
18pfsmt
I'm not some Arrington fan, and I try to stay away from Beta's posts; but, if
you watched the TCDisrupt coverage, Arrington was trying to invest in just
about everything.

------
sneak

      Serious question, not rhetoric: Why do people write "f*ck" whe they mean "fuck"?
    
      They ran his original, "fuck"-containing quote in the story, and "F*ck" in the headline.

~~~
dfxm12
It's considered bad form to have profanity in headlines. Of course, having a
minced oath like f*ck in its place kinda defeats the point...

I'd rather not have sensationalized headlines, but oh well.

~~~
sneak
Why is it considered bad form? Considered by whom?

~~~
dfxm12
By style guides, like the one by AP.

------
funkah
The tech community deserve everything we get for letting this idiot clown rise
to the top of our field. I wish I could stop hearing about him, but of course
that will never happen.

~~~
bdhe
Let's not get into name-calling. I think HN usually agrees that despite his
personality Arrington did definitely have the skills and contacts it took to
"rise to the top" and carve out a niche for himself. If we choose to disagree
with how he's using that advantage, we should come up with better and more
constructive criticisms, perhaps discussions on how to ensure that
publications like TC don't monopolize the tech journalism market at least in
the Silicon Valley (people often forget how much of an echo chamber the Valley
produces, even more so because of how closely everyone is connected through
Twitter/Facebook/Google+ etc.).

